# Potato/Onion/Bread Box storage plans?



## Bimini Twisted

I know it's a long shot but I figured I would ask here if anybody has a plan for one of these. I am amassing quite a bit of 3/4" oak ply remnants from my poker tables and I have a 250' roll of oak edge banding. I'd prefer a more modern or plain look, not the "country" style. Thanks for any plans or links to free plans.

Rick


----------



## bill

http://www.am-wood.com/nov97/bread.html

http://www.am-wood.com/archive/archive.html


----------



## Bobby

Google is your friend


----------



## Bimini Twisted

Believe me, Bobby. I googled first. All I could find was $$$ plans and the ones with the "country" look. It's on the back burner now anyways. I got an order last night for a Maple poker table. Off to houston hardwoods now to pick up some wood.


----------



## speckle-catcher

seems with your skills at poker tables - something as simple as a bread box would be a no-brainer.


----------

